# Mes téléchargements se coupe en cours de route...



## sapi (17 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,
cela fait un petit temps que quand je téléchrarge, le telechargements se bloques...
avant j'avais aussi se problème mais après ça ne l'avait plus fait, je ne sais pas pourquoi.
Savez vous se que je dois faire pour ne pus que sa arrive svp?
J'ai l'impression que c'est depuis que j'ai réparer les autorisation mais je ne suis pas sur.
merci.


----------



## PA5CAL (17 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour

Si les téléchargements démarrent bien, je ne vois aucune raison pour laquelle les autorisations auraient quelque chose à voir dans l'affaire.

Serais-tu un peu limite au niveau de l'espace encore libre sur ton disque ?

Par quel moyen es-tu connecté à Internet ? (liaison entre le Mac et le modem/la box ? entre le modem et le réseau du FAI ?)


En ce qui me concerne, ce genre de mésaventure m'est déjà arrivé plusieurs fois. Dans la plupart des cas, c'était dû à un ralentissement trop important du téléchargement, lié à un problème de surcharge passagère du site visité, à problème avec le FAI (sur son réseau ou au niveau de ma connexion ADSL) ou à une mauvaise liaison Wifi avec mon modem. Dans quelques cas, c'était le serveur du site qui coupait unilatéralement la connexion, pour une raison inconnue.


----------



## sapi (17 Octobre 2009)

bin il me reste encore 90GB
je suis connecté avec un modem par câble ethernet.
mais je ne pense pas que ca sois l'hébergeur qui coupe la connexion parce que c'est avec tout les hébergeurs que ca m'arrive.
Et se qui est du ralentissement du telechargement je pense pas non plus que sa sois ca car je telecharge a du 490 Ko/sec et ca bloque et plus rien ne bouge...


----------



## PA5CAL (17 Octobre 2009)

Tu dis avoir le problème avec plusieurs FAI. Utilises-tu le même modem dans tous les cas ?

Lorsque le blocage survient, peux-tu par ailleurs continuer à surfer sans ralentissement sur des sites web (qui ne seraient pas déjà en cache) ?

Cela arrive-t-il très souvent ? À n'importe quelle heure ?

La quantité de données téléchargées au moment du blocage est-elle plutôt constante, ou au contraire très variable ?


----------



## sapi (17 Octobre 2009)

oui quand ca bloque, se n'est que le telechargement, car j'arrive toujours à surfer.
ca arrive souvent même plusieurs fois par telechargement à n'importe quel heure.
et la quantité varie toujours.
ça viens encore de m'arriver :/


----------



## PA5CAL (17 Octobre 2009)

.... 

Est-ce que ça arrive vraiment sur tous les sites ?

As-tu essayé avec un autre logiciel ? (D'ailleurs, quel logiciel utilises-tu ? Safari ?)

As-tu tenté de télécharger à partir d'une autre session de ton Mac ?


----------



## sapi (17 Octobre 2009)

Est-ce que ça arrive vraiment sur tous les sites ?
oui ^^'


As-tu essayé avec un autre logiciel ? (D'ailleurs, quel logiciel utilises-tu ? Safari ?)
J'ai essayer avec safari, firefox et la j'ai telecharger jDownloader parce qu'il relance automatiquement quand ca bloque.


As-tu tenté de télécharger à partir d'une autre session de ton Mac ?
Non, je vais essayer maintenant je vais te dire quoi.

Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h10 ----------

non ca ne va toujours pas.
je viens de débrancher la prise de mon modem et de la rebrancher et pour le moment ça l'air aller...


----------

